# Shampoo



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Which shampoo would you recommend for dogs with allergies? Do you think you can use coconut oil in the bath or would that make him to greasy? I've tried massaging it on the sore part of his paw but he doesn't really like his feet touched that much so doesn't make it easy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!! I just bought this 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner last week and I love it! It's got coconut oil in it and it smells amazing. I have tons of shampoos and conditioners, I love trying new ones out especially for my long coats and this one is awesome!

I'm pretty sure you can find it on Amazon. Let me go find the link!! 


Here it is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002F...200_QL40&qid=1404941893&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you. I'm not sure how often to bathe either. On one hand they say not too often because of the natural oils but then I've heard it should be often with dogs with allergies. 
I even bought fine oatmeal to bathe him with but that made a real mess at the bottom of my bath! x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want to use real oatmeal for a bath, put some oatmeal in water and leave it. After awhile, stain the oatmeal out of the water, and use the water only. Good luck, I would use an oatmeal shampoo----much easier!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just bought Lulu some Burt's Bees shampoo for allergies and oatmeal conditioner. I really like it, and it smells wonderful. My mom used it on Gidget too and loved how fluffy it made her, but the Aroma Paws that Zorana posted is cheaper since it is shampoo and conditioner all in one. The Burt's Bees was on sale for $12.99 a piece.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you. I'm in the uk so I'm not sure if we have those brands but I will check them out x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

Chagrin Valley Soap and Salve makes soap bars for dogs, they are very gentle and retain the natural oils. The sample bars are the perfect size for Chihuahuas, and all the ingredients are listed on the website if your dog has any specific sensitivities. It might be worth a try! I love them.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I wash my dog once a week. (He is a leg lifter and pees on his feet and belly hair. I wipe him down but he will still get smelly by the end of the week.) The night before a bath, I massage him down with coconut oil. His coat and skin are fine.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If it's just his paws that's bothering him, you could take 1 gallon of water mixed with 1/2 cup white distilled vinegar and dip his paws in it. It works as a disinfectant and is soothing, plus cleans off any allergens and it's totally safe if he licks it. I've been doing this for Midgie for over a month and it's worked like a gem. Every time she comes in from outside, I dip her paws and if I see her licking, I dip them. I've notice a dramatic decrease in paw licking and if she's doing a lot of scratching, I'll dampen a wash cloth and wipe her fur to rid of any allergens.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

It is just one of his paws that is really red and he doesn't stop licking/ chewing. The only issue with coconut oil is that it taste that good for him he just licks it off and I don't know if that will make him worse rather than better. But I think it does look slightly better since trying it. I will get some white vinegar and try that too, anything to help him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Some updates pics of his affected 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

And a nice [URL]


Sent from [url=http://www.petguide.com/mobile]Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Those pics sure do look like my Midgie. She chews, scratches and licks so much, her hairs thin in all the places you've showed in the pics. I would be careful which shampoo you choose as your chi is obviously very sensitive to the elements. I use a shampoo called Hylyte (Sp) with no added scents. The foot soak has really helped her feet.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

How you ever found out what your chi has allergy from? Is it just seasonal or all year round? I'm hoping his is just seasonal as it only started about two months ago and for the past couple of months it has been quite hot in the uk which makes a change! . I'm hoping when we get the typical British weather back things may calm down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a blood panel drawn years ago that said she has food and environmental allergies. Since then, I've come to realize that 95% of her allergies are environmental. She was supposed to be allergic to eggs, but I scrambled her an egg this morning. It was an organic egg, so she may be allergic to store-bought eggs. She has allergies year round and it's a constant battle, but she is way worth it. I keep learning new things every day to make her life a little more comfortable and I love to share it with those who are going thru the same thing. She is allergic to grass, mold, certain trees, etc. I live in TN and there's something blooming here every season. We all suffer from allergies in TN. I often joke that TN will be the death of me! Lol With chis being so tiny, they are very susceptible to the elements and that's why so many of them suffer from some sort of allergy.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Oscar has been on a restricted food diet for about two weeks now and it's not made any difference at all so I'm guessing it's not that and more likely environmental. He doesn't seem affected by it, he's still his normal self. I think I'm just worried about it getting worse, even if I can't fix it as long as I can help keep it steady then that's ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

